# Charity Detail Day !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So, next Sunday, I have foolishly agreed to do a Charity Detail Day for Stokenchurch Dog Rescue, to raise funds for them.

I am using my own products, and I am donating every penny to the Rescue.

I am doing 10 cars and have one hour for each car. In that hour I have got to do.....

Wash and Dry
Clean Wheels & Arches
Clean Glass
Dress Tyres
Apply an All-In-One Polish/Glaze/Wax ( Going to use Autobrite Cherry Glaze )

Luckily I have my Dad helping for a small part of the day.

And as I wanted to not only raise money for the Rescue but also give the customer a MAJOR bargain to ensure all 10 "slots" were filled, I am doing all of the above for just £9, but will offer the customer to give extra as a tip if they wish due to it being for charity. It means I will raise a minimum of £90 for the Rescue Centre and as they say - "every little helps" 

Should be fun, but its going to be really hard work that day :doublesho

So, anyway, the purpose of this post is that if anyone on here is in the Wycombe area that day, and has nothing to do and fanices helping me on that day to raise money for the dog rescue, please feel free to pm me, your help would be VERY appreciated !!!!

All I can offer in return is an endless supply of tea or coffee, plus some lunch, but I would be eternally greatful for the help  :lol:


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good work Mark, hope the event is a success.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Good work!

Get someone to film it and then make a time lapse video

Could be detailing world record!!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr Smith you again show how much of a nice guy you are.

Its just a pity im so far away I would of helped out for sure


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another selfless act!!!

Really shows how much of a true genuine guy you really are! I'm unfortunatly working next sunday else i would have made the trip down (Yes, From Teesside) to help.

Hope you do get some fellow DW assistance tho. All the best with this Mark :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the kind comments 

I think if I have to do it by myself that I can get each car done in one hour, but it will be a real case of doing one car after another without stopping for a single second !

Thats allowing for......

Foam, Wash and Dry - 20 mins
Clean Wheels & Arches - 10 mins
Clean Glass - 5 mins
Dress Tyres - 3 mins
Apply an All-In-One Polish/Glaze/Wax ( Going to use Autobrite Cherry Glaze ) - 20 mins


so I will have to go some, but I am sure its possible. It will be fun, cars I am due to do so far are 2x Ford Focus, a Range Rover, A Sierra Cosworth, a VW Golf, Toyota Carina, A Jag XJS, A Mini, An Escort and the best one of the lot, a Porsche 911


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If I was closer I would definitely help, cleaning cars and helping dogs whilst doing it. I couldn't think of a better way to spend a day!

I'm sure you'll get more than the £90 too.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Mark good luck with this. I might pop down if im free.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww good on you Mark , sorry your too far north for me otherwise I would offer my services.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd love to help Mark but I'm too far away but if you pm me your email address I will make a donation for the dog rescue via PayPal. As you say every little helps!:thumb:


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Brilliant idea. Good luck with it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

stantheman said:


> I'd love to help Mark but I'm too far away but if you pm me your email address I will make a donation for the dog rescue via PayPal. As you say every little helps!:thumb:


That is so so nice of you mate, Wow, that is so nice of you.

Stokenchurch Dog Rescue is a fantastic place that really does a superb job with all the dogs they get in, Its also where I got my Prince from, a German Shepherd Cross as seen below....

I will pm you now mate, and would you be happy for me to mention your donation on the Stokenchurch Dog Rescue Facebook page ????

Thanks mate, so so kind.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Donation and pm sent Mark, best of luck mate (make sure you're well stocked up on Nurofen! :lol:
Nice looking dog you've got there, what's he crossed with?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

stantheman said:


> Donation and pm sent Mark, best of luck mate (make sure you're well stocked up on Nurofen! :lol:
> Nice looking dog you've got there, what's he crossed with?


Thanks mate  - Very generous and kind !

We are not really totally sure what he is a cross with - some say he is a cross with a Collie, and others say he is a cross with a Husky/Mallimute.

All we know is ..... that he is called the Stig ( sorry, I mean Prince ):lol:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mark two mitts cut the wash down to ten mins its possible but you probably gonna have a heart attack from it.
Good luck mate. If i hadnt blown an injector i would certainly come up and give you a hand
Allen


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Good luck with it Mark, I'm at the wrong end of the country or I'd come and help out. Hopefully someone local will see this and help out.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just seen you are using the AB cherry glaze and I've got some but yet to use it. Will it be a decent prep for adding Sherbert fizz wax too? Also if I glaze over the wax in say a few weeks will I just remove the wax? 

Sorry for the thread invasion


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

danwel said:


> Just seen you are using the AB cherry glaze and I've got some but yet to use it. Will it be a decent prep for adding Sherbert fizz wax too? Also if I glaze over the wax in say a few weeks will I just remove the wax?
> 
> Sorry for the thread invasion


Cherry Glaze followed by Sherbert Fizz would make an awesome combo mate. Cherry Glaze is fantastic stuff and although I have never tried Sherbert Fizz, if its anything like Bouncers other waxes it will be brilliant too 

Go for it, do it, and once you have just stand back and admire your hard work


----------



## jordan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Good luck bud!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Best of luck Mark! I would have loved to helped out as Wycombe is not that far from London, but unfortunatly I've plans I'm unable to change.


----------



## fozzauk (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice to see people giving up their time for charity! Good luck!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

If the mrs isnt working Mark then ill be there for a good couple of hours. Can prob do 6 hours with you.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great donation mark, its a shame those jumping on your come clear my garage thread aren't on here offering to help quite as quick.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> What a great donation mark, its a shame those jumping on your come clear my garage thread aren't on here offering to help quite as quick.


I would have asked for stuff for free, i think people are mad who say no to free stuff but as mark has given me quite a bit of stuff i would feel like im taking the **** abit. Mark is around 60 miles away from me ish but i have no problems with taking a sunday off and helping him, Mark is a great bloke and could chat for hours about detailing.

Mark if you see this, drop us a PM and tell me how you found the ghost rider to be, also PM me so i can get your address to post the zymol stuff off


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Mark, I'm sure you have enough products to support the day but if there is anything I can send (Monday morning) or product i could purchase, then I'd certainly like to help

Let me know if I can send you anything

Thanks Karl


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Enjoy Mark :thumb:

Hope you raise lots of money for your charity


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

ottostein said:


> I would have asked for stuff for free, i think people are mad who say no to free stuff but as mark has given me quite a bit of stuff i would feel like im taking the **** abit. Mark is around 60 miles away from me ish but i have no problems with taking a sunday off and helping him, Mark is a great bloke and could chat for hours about detailing.
> 
> Mark if you see this, drop us a PM and tell me how you found the ghost rider to be, also PM me so i can get your address to post the zymol stuff off


Thanks mate, I really appreciate that - I will pm you now 



20vKarlos said:


> Mark, I'm sure you have enough products to support the day but if there is anything I can send (Monday morning) or product i could purchase, then I'd certainly like to help
> 
> Let me know if I can send you anything
> 
> Thanks Karl


Thanks Karl, thats really really kind of you, but I do have everything I need. However, I really appreciate the offer mate :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Had a "practice run" today on a neighbours Black Audi A3 and managed to do it all in 52 minutes, but that was a real rush !

That was Snowfoam and rinse, wash and rinse and dry
Wheels cleaned with AB Extreme Clean ( while the snowfoam was dwelling )
Glass Cleaned
Tyres Dressed
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Applied.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

You polishing by hand or machine?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> You polishing by hand or machine?


Just by hand mate as I only have an hour to do each car !


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

What time you starting?

Coming back from Alton towers Sunday morning, If we are early enough back could help you with a few.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

And may have roped in a friend to!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Mark, i aint any where near you to help out so put a few quid in your paypal account.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

dubbed-up-ally said:


> Mark, i aint any where near you to help out so put a few quid in your paypal account.


OMG thank you so much mate. Thats really kind of you and I am very greatful mate.

The charity detail day is on Sunday and now, with big thanks to you and Stantheman, and the valets I am doing on the day, plus potential tips, I am hopeful that I am going to raise about £140 - £170

Really kind of you mate and I really appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> What time you starting?
> 
> Coming back from Alton towers Sunday morning, If we are early enough back could help you with a few.


Ah mate, that would be great if you can    

I am starting at 9am and the last one is at 4pm.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Gonna see if i can get the day off pal and get the megebus to oxford.

Then probably a train to high wycombe

should get my cheese and onion walkers today


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Gonna see if i can get the day off pal and get the megebus to oxford.
> 
> Then probably a train to high wycombe
> 
> should get my cheese and onion walkers today


Aw mate, thats a long long way to come to help me out, but if you can then WOW, thanks mate, it would be great to meet you at last and my Maria makes a smashing cuppa and bacon sarnie !!! :lol:

I could get you from the Train Station no problem.

Your Cheese and Onion is guaranteed for delivery tomorrow mate I have just this second handed it over to the Courier on a next day delivery


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm only in Stokenchurch, if the mrs isn't working I'll try to get us all to pop along and I can lend a hand, if she is working then I can come but will have our baby, so can shour encouraging words!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Mark

Great idea and gesture. I'm in MK but working that day - otherwise I would definitely come and help you out and get involved. 

I've been considering doing a similar thing for a local Multiple Sclerosis charity to raise a few quid for them. They are only small and are fund raising all year round but something like, raising a few quid in one day can really help - as I expect it will in this case.

Is it part of a bigger day of fund raising overall or is it just the detailing that's going on?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Been given the green light to turn up until 3ish, so if you need a hand mark, I'll put my Detailer shirt on and man a washmitt or brush for you!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> Been given the green light to turn up until 3ish, so if you need a hand mark, I'll put my Detailer shirt on and man a washmitt or brush for you!


FANTASTIC ! - Cheers mate 

I will pm you now


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Great idea, you are a real inspiration! I hope the day goes brilliantly... Look forward to pics of the day, if you have any time!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

amatkins said:


> Great idea, you are a real inspiration! I hope the day goes brilliantly... Look forward to pics of the day, if you have any time!


Thanks mate, I appreciate that. My good lady has promised that she will be out there armed with camera to take pics - and will post them up here after the day has been done.

Cant wait, will be fun, and I am really looking forward to handing a nice wedge of cash over to the Dog Rescue a week from today !!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So, a few cancellations and a few new takers, as it stands there will be 8 cars to do ( giving the charity £72 ) and I have had some very kind donations from people on this forum too taking the total raised for the day to £92 plus any tips we get


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

What i know about car detailing you could put on a postage stamp, so i think my service's would prob hold you up ( or **** it up.... ) but i would like to donate some money if you pm me the detail's. And the best of luck on sunday it's a great thing you are doing an i take my hat off to you.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

hope all goes well for you mark.
once again what a nice thing to do and just shows what a nice guy you are fella.
if i lived closer i wouyld have given a hand
once again best of luck dude hope all goes well


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement and offer of help guys, its really appreciated, and also, a VERY big thanks to the kind donations from you all, with your help and donations we will now make well over £100 for the day.

I will post lots of pics up on this thread of the valets done on Sunday, and then on Monday I will take a pic of the certificate I will get from the Dog Rescue showing the exact overall total we make for the day.

Looking forward to it now, a little bit nervous as I have never done so many cars in one day before, but with your help I am thinking it will be a great day.

And most importantly, if all goes as planned, alot of people will leave here with nice shiny cars and the Dog Rescue will have £100 and more given to them to help look after all the dogs there.

http://www.stokenchurchdogrescue.co.uk/


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it, will be interesting from my point of view to clean a car with a time limit, having never worked to a deadline before. Hoping to pick up some experience!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> I'm looking forward to it, will be interesting from my point of view to clean a car with a time limit, having never worked to a deadline before. Hoping to pick up some experience!


Thanks mate, will be good to see you again ( I think, if I remember right, that we have met before haven't we ?????? )

It will be fun, I think the final bookings are.....

9am - Ford Focus
10am - VW Golf
11am - Renault Megane
12noon - Range Rover
1pm - Ford Focus
2pm - Land Rover
3pm - Ford KA
4pm - Unsure ( lady did not know what car her hubby drove )
5pm - Fiat ( not sure which type of Fiat though as the lady did not know !

9 cars = £81
plus donations of = £45

Giving the Dog Rescue £126 for the day plus any tips we may hopefully get


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes we have met, I had some bits off you a few years ago, I had the Puma, you had the Cougar. I'll be rocking up in a sheddy old ZX on saturday though :thumb:

I'll be off about 12ish, but look forward to the golf, focus and renner!



MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate, will be good to see you again ( I think, if I remember right, that we have met before haven't we ?????? )
> 
> It will be fun, I think the final bookings are.....
> 
> ...


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

good luck mark , a worthy thing to do mate :thumb:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Feck the work on sunday, The more i think about this the more i wanna help, I'm game to help you


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> Feck the work on sunday, The more i think about this the more i wanna help, I'm game to help you


That would be brilliant if you could make it down mate. All the valets are being done at my home address ( not the rescue centre ) so if you can make it mate, pm me and I can give you the address & my number 

I am getting really nervous about this, hate the thought of something going wrong as I have not only been chatting about it on here, but also the Stokenchurch Dog Rescue Facebook Page, as well as my own, so really hope nothing goes wrong :doublesho


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well i'm gonna stand behind you if it goes wrong not next to you..... LOL 

Shoot me detail's etc i am def up for this


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> Well i'm gonna stand behind you if it goes wrong not next to you..... LOL
> 
> Shoot me detail's etc i am def up for this


LOL - Will PM you now mate


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

So much effort and the owners are paying just £9 for a charitable valet:doublesho

Should be at least double, hope they make it up with very generous tips.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> So much effort and the owners are paying just £9 for a charitable valet:doublesho
> 
> Should be at least double, hope they make it up with very generous tips.


Yeah, i am hoping so, but if they dont we will still get over £100 for the charity and every little helps, but you are right, I am really hoping they will see what a bargain they are getting and leave a good tip due to it being for charity ( and all the cars being done are owned by dog owners too )


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank feck there's no interior cleans as well then!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> Thank feck there's no interior cleans as well then!


:lol::lol:

Yeah, thats what I thought too !!! :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

A range rover & and a landy, big motors there! At least you have a Ka to balance it out.

Would love to help too but i am just tooooo far away.

Good luck, sure it will be a great day for all.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Just had a thought, if there is loads of us coming down for the day, at the bottom of your road you could make up a quick sign saying charity car wash or something, could be like your own polish like car wash 

Will be down at around 10ish


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I've also just had a thought Mark and I don't want to put a dampener on it (no pun intended!) but have you got anywhere under cover you can use if it decides to chuck it down on the day?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

stantheman said:


> I've also just had a thought Mark and I don't want to put a dampener on it (no pun intended!) but have you got anywhere under cover you can use if it decides to chuck it down on the day?


Hmmmmmmm interesting.

What is it your suggesting


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

If you were closer I would help seen has I have nothing to do 5 days a week  

If any one is doing any thing similar near Walsall area drop me a pm
Free every day apart from wednesday and thursday


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

ottostein said:


> Just had a thought, if there is loads of us coming down for the day, at the bottom of your road you could make up a quick sign saying charity car wash or something, could be like your own polish like car wash
> 
> Will be down at around 10ish


We could kick the idiots out of the car wash bit at the back of Asda car park. Sounds like there will be more of us than them!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sadly I do not have a shelter, so all I can do is hope the weather is kind to us on Sunday !

But if it is raining I do have a back up plan in the fact that I have offered the customers a wash and "wet" wax with Autobrite Curious instead of the Cherry Glaze polish, and will charge just £5 instead of £9 - but fingers crossed that the weather will be ok !


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

"According" to the weather forecast it's gonna be cold with a "poss" of snow/sleet !! let's hope some of the car's are white !!!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

seems whenever i have visited mark it has snowed so i dont hold out much hope


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

ottostein said:


> seems whenever i have visited mark it has snowed so i dont hold out much hope


Can someone ban this man from coming??


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> Can someone ban this man from coming??


:lol::lol:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wish I was closer


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Good on you Mark and if I lived closer to you I would offer my help to you. Hope all goes well and the weather plays ball too


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow!!! May the good weather be with you...


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

amatkins said:


> Good luck tomorrow!!! May the good weather be with you...


Cheers mate, getting a little nervous about it to be honest - the weather, the fact I have got 9 cars to do, and the facts that I do not want to let the charity customers down or the Dog Rescue down as well :doublesho

But I am sure (( fingers crossed )) that it will be ok - will take pics and stick them on here of course and I have got some people very kindly popping down to help me (( thanks guys )) 

First car, a Red Ford Focus, arriving here at 9am :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck Mark


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Mark,

missed all this <> - this happening at yours ? - may stick my head in, even if just to make a cuppa :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Mark,
> 
> missed all this <> - this happening at yours ? - may stick my head in, even if just to make a cuppa :thumb:


Yes mate, all being done from my home address - Would be simply brilliant to see you again mate if you can make it over, I have not seen you for AGES !

You know the address mate


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Indeed - not spoken to you for a looong time - PM me the postcode again :thumb:

cheers


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Its a good job im not coming now, Its snowing here again...

Good luck Mark and to all who are visiting to help


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Best of luck with it!


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well nearly time for me to hit the sack, see you in a few hour's Mark


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> Well nearly time for me to hit the sack, see you in a few hour's Mark


Cheers mate, really looking forward to meeting you tomorrow and thank you so much for helping mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, today's the day Mark. Good luck with it, and sorry i can't be there

Let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck all have a great day.

John Tht.


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Only another 65 mile ( all motorway ).................


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Morning all! Get some breakfast down me and I'll leave! At least its not raining


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've just gone through SNOW.................


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good Luck have a great day. U better make it a big breakfast to keep u going. Don't forget to post some pics 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

Only just seen this thread, i couldnt not comment i hope it goes well today and you raise lots 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, 45 minutes til the first car is due here and its started off well as its not raining 

Thanks for all the well wishes guys, will post pics up of the day on here tonight. 

I am really nervous now, dont know why, I am sure all will be fine.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I spoke to you last night and im sure you will do a remarkable job.

Just remind the guys whos car you work on to dig deep as it is for a good cause.

Enjoy it fella.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I left them too it at 12 as I have babysitting duties to attend to! Was going very well all morning, little flurry of snow though. Left them with a range rover!








The man at work on my snotter. We got ahead of time so I donated a tenner!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job guys, hope it's all going to plan.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Just got back from popping over to see how the charity clean was going.

Bloody cold and Mark had them lined up and was cracking through em.

Good to see you again and well done, good luck with the charity.

:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

glad it went well mark , you should be wrapping up soon so i look forward to some pics :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. Wow, what a day, and just finished. My hands are so cold I am finding it hard to type !

But first thing I want to say is a MASSIVE MASSIVE THANKS to Sam and Terry for all their hard work today helping me, I simply would not of been able to do it without them and even though it was really cold they worked like troopers and I cant tell you guys how very greatful I am. 

And another massive thanks to Bouncer, Jay mate, it was so good to see you again and thank you for the very very kind donation to the charity as well as the gift you gave me which simply had me speechless. 

So in total we did 9 cars - 

Ford Focus
VW Golf
Rover MG
Range Rover
Peugoet C1
Citroen ZX
Volvo V70
Kia Carens
BMW 1 Series

and from these cars, as well as the very kind donations from people on this forum we made £165 for the Dog Rescue. 

Its been a very very cold day, but when I hand that cash over to Lisa at the Dog Rescue on Monday it will make it so worth while.

I have taken lots of pics, of which I will load onto photobucket after my hot revitalising bath, and post them on here this evening. Thank to Terry for reminding me to keep taking pics as I nearly forgot, but I have got pics of all 9 cars we did.

So just want to say it again, Massive thanks Sam, Terry, Jay, Steve, Alistair and Luke for the very kind donations and for all the help today - I am very very greatful and the Dog Rescue is £165 better off now thanks to you guys


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad it went well Mark and will look forward to seeing your pics. Enjoy your well learned soak in the bath, Il feel guilty when I have my soak shortly.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Woohoo he's still alive! You must have been freezing out there today! 

Looking forward to the pics
Well done mark


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad it went well buddy!

You raised a fair bit of cash there 

look forward to seeing some of the pics.


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would say something But i need time to thaw out :wave::wave:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Pics of the day, in the order the cars were done


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great pics looks like u have had a good day

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad the day went to plan Mark, looked like the weather held up although cold. Good finish on all the cars as well.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Good day then mate!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes, the day went exactly as planned and better, and we made more money for the Rescue than I thought we would - when I first decided to do this I was hoping to make £100, but we made £165 so thats brilliant 

The only part of the day that could of been better was the temperature - it was so so cold that Sam, Terry and myself could not feel our fingers at one stage !

But the customers were all very happy with the cars, and the Rescue will today get a nice wad of cash which will by lots of dog food ( or whatever ), so it was a great success.

Thanks guys


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

it did get to the point where my arms were warmer dunked in the bucket rather than not!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So it was more of a charity car wash than car detailing day....


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Good job there! I hope the RR owner gave a tip according to the size of his/her car...


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

As soon as it rolled up Terry was under the RR with the pressure washer to get ahead of time! 4.2ltr, I bet it's monstrous on fuel!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

AllenF said:


> So it was more of a charity car wash than car detailing day....


Process was:

Rinse
Wheels
Foam
Wash
Some sort of rinse aid
Dried
Polished/Sealed
Tyre Dressing

Mark will be along to detail the products if anyone wants to know, I want to buy the polish and rinse aid as I liked them, so I;d be interested to know! (Forgotten now :tumbleweed


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> Process was:
> 
> Rinse
> Wheels
> ...


Each car had the following.....

Snowfoam ( some with Autobrite Magifoam, some had Gliptone Emerald Clean )
Wheels cleaned with Autoglym Clean Wheels
Tyres Dressed with Autobrite Tyre Gloss
Washed with Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo
Rinsed with Autobrite Curious ( via Foam Lance )
Polished with Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Glass cleaned with Autoglym Fast Glass

Sadly the weather stopped us from being able to wax the cars properly ( plan was to use Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid ) but luckily the customers were still happy to pay more than the full price even without the wax due to the fact it was for charity.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe next time use a wash on sealant, I think a couple of them do it on here nanolex, carpro and also orchard autocare spray on window sealant. Quick effective and you may be able to get samples seeing it's for charity as well as reviewing the products :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Shrugs...
Like i said then car wash for charity not detail.
Detail would have dressed trims too eh?????
Detailing is NOT what products are used but the level of care and attention to DETAIL that they get used with.
But it gets me as to why you dress tyres then wash car rinse car etc...........
Sighs and gives up........LAUGHING
One says one way one says another????????


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Shrugs...
> Like i said then car wash for charity not detail.
> Detail would have dressed trims too eh?????
> Detailing is NOT what products are used but the level of care and attention to DETAIL that they get used with.
> ...


Who cares if it was detailing or washing cars?? It was a nice gesture for a good cause, that's the important here I think...


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Shrugs...
> Like i said then car wash for charity not detail.
> Detail would have dressed trims too eh?????
> Detailing is NOT what products are used but the level of care and attention to DETAIL that they get used with.
> ...


What is the problem? They are 3 detailers/valeters or whatever doing summit they love for charity, would a _*proper*_ detailer!! Which after umpteen threads no one has agreed to define what a detailer actually is as each individual has different classifications of what is a detailer and what's a valeter.

They only had 1 hour each car, in which to do the 9 i think cars booked in. The cars looked great, extra money was raised to back that up. So well done guy's:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Exactly the pount
You cant DETAIL a motor in one hour
Wash i yes detail it NO


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Bash it all you want mate, you didnt go out to help them, it was for a great cause and people got more out of it than visiting the local hand car wash. Bit of encouragement for people doing selfless things instead of being picky would he nice. The world would be a worser place than it is without little things like this to even things out.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Shrugs...
> Like i said then car wash for charity not detail.
> Detail would have dressed trims too eh?????
> Detailing is NOT what products are used but the level of care and attention to DETAIL that they get used with.
> ...


I am a bit confused at what exactly it is you are LAUGHING at ? - I can only guess that you are laughing at the fact that I dressed the tyres and then washed the car - However, the above list was of products used, NOT what order they were used in, and obviously the tyres were dressed at the end, so I guess its my turn to Sigh, Give up and.......LAUGH at your comments !!

And really, who cares if it was a Detail day or a Wash day, really, Allen, sense the "tone" of the thread FFS and stop being so picky !

I will not let your comments ruin the day though - Alot of people made generous donations, alot of people worked really hard to help me, and a very deserving charity got a nice amount of cash added to their funds - so it was a great success, one of which I, and the people who helped out, are very proud of.


If it will help you sleep better tonight Allen, Ok, Have it your way, It was a Charity Car Wash Day, I really cant be bothered to argue about such a minor point !


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Each to there own mark each to there own


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

My friends think detailing their car is giving it a vacuum and a polish

Nicely done though 9 cars would of been tough going!


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

I personally would like to thank Mark for money raised, I honestly love reading about good causes like this and it does make me feel like i should get on and help more! As for the chumps comments, the issue here seems to be the posts title, which is ironic, due to his incorrect use of the english language also.
Shame how there is always one trying to belittle his charitable act, and besides im sure the amount raised was much more than what he would have achieved if he had spent all day 'detailing' one car.
One day you might have real issues.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe dude maybe not after twenty odd years in this game i done more than most i am also professionally trained by in house detilers and tat was before detailing was a word used to clean a motor.
Chump eh any day of the week you want to come and show me what to do i would be more than " entertained " for a few hours. Or i could take you through the painstaking process of cleaning an engine with autosol and a cotton bud for two or three days.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Maybe dude maybe not after twenty odd years in this game i done more than most i am also professionally trained by in house detilers and tat was before detailing was a word used to clean a motor.
> Chump eh any day of the week you want to come and show me what to do i would be more than " entertained " for a few hours. Or i could take you through the painstaking process of cleaning an engine with autosol and a cotton bud for two or three days.


Bet you're the life and soul down the pub.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Maybe dude maybe not after twenty odd years in this game i done more than most i am also professionally trained by in house detilers and tat was before detailing was a word used to clean a motor.
> Chump eh any day of the week you want to come and show me what to do i would be more than " entertained " for a few hours. Or i could take you through the painstaking process of cleaning an engine with autosol and a cotton bud for two or three days.


Ok Allen, we get it, you are a brilliant car washer.

Now can we nip this in the bud and remember the whole point of this thread in the first place before yet another friendly thread gets ruined ?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Bet you're the life and soul down the pub.


Dont pay for drinks nope lol


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

dnt see you starting any threads raising money for charity allen

great job mark good to see yoy still on here


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Lets just cool it. Mark did it for charity and made some money for a good cause. I would hate to clean an engine bay for 3 days it would drive me jnsane but mark had just 1 hour to do each car.

Just call a truce and leave it at that?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

ottostein said:


> Lets just cool it. Mark did it for charity and made some money for a good cause. I would hate to clean an engine bay for 3 days it would drive me jnsane but mark had just 1 hour to do each car.
> *
> Just call a truce and leave it at that*?


Sounds good to me - Sorry Allen if I offended you in any way

I was just saying via PM to Jay ( the Bouncer ), It was so cold that day, and I got so cold that no matter what I did I just could not get warm again for hours !!

But I was the lucky one, poor Terry had an hours drive home afterwards whereas I had a 25 second walk to my front door !


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Well done to your efforts Mark. Sorry i couldnt pop down to yours to help out.

If some people did half of what you do for others mate, trust me the world would be a much brighter place.

Well done on the money raised bud.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I think allen's just upset due to the bad weather really.

On a side note allen if you could do a write up on your engine detail I'd appreciate it just had a new car and the engine's filthy!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

VdoubleU said:


> I think allen's just upset due to the bad weather really.
> 
> *On a side note allen if you could do a write up on your engine detail I'd appreciate it just had a new car and the engine's filthy*!


Yeah, me too - I dont touch engines, they scare the hell out of me !


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done bud!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Yeah, me too - I dont touch engines, they scare the hell out of me !


You either got it or you havent really. Scared of a bit of metal that mankind put together ??????? 
Thats a new one
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AllenF said:


> You either got it or you havent really. Scared of a bit of metal that mankind put together ???????
> Thats a new one
> :lol::lol::lol:


:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh dear. Hostile environment lol


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Well done Mark and the lads! Glad you were able to raise money for the dog rescue. :thumb:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've nothing to say apart from i am gob smacked !!!!!!! Allenf. As this thread does not meet with YOUR standards then stay off it and get a life.


----------

